# gotmail woes...

## dr_mox

I have recently moved into University residence, and am now behind the firewall here.  Since, gotmail hasn't worked.  I get the following error:

```
prompt:>gotmail --proxy wwwcache.bath.ac.uk:3128

Gotmail v0.8.1    Copyright (C) 2000-2003 Peter Hawkins

Gotmail comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details.

Getting hotmail index page...

Processing java check....

Logging in...

Following redirect...

Going to Inbox Page: http://by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/HoTMail

Loading main display...

$folder_index_url->

Could not isolate folder index location

```

as you can see, i entered the proxy server details, but it can't "isolate folder index location", whatever that means.

Here's my gotmailrc file (without username and password, obviously):

```
username=************

password=**********

domain=hotmail.com

#forward=forward@to.my.email.address

only-new

#silent

mark-read

folder-dir=/home/stace/.hotmail/

folders=Inbox

retry-limit=3
```

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Moxy x

----------

## dr_mox

*Bump*   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dr_mox

purlease ?  :Sad: 

----------

## polle

think you have to upgrade your gotmail,

from the changelog:

17 Oct 2004; Thomas Matthijs <axxo@gentoo.org> +gotmail-0.8.2.ebuild:

  version bump, marking stable because all previous version are broken

----------

## dr_mox

I have v0.8.2; but still no joy....  :Sad: 

----------

## fleed

Does your proxy need you to authenticate with your username and password? Run gotmail with the -v and --debug so you can see what's going wrong, if it's before or after the proxy.

----------

## dr_mox

thanks for the suggestion - sorry for the huge output (lots of re-directs), but this is what I get (edited out my login details)

```
gotmail -v --debug --proxy wwwcache.bath.ac.uk:3128

Gotmail v0.8.2    Copyright (C) 2000-2003 Peter Hawkins

Gotmail comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details.

System version is: linux

Perl version is:   5.008005

Curl version is:   curl 7.12.0 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.12.0 OpenSSL/0.9.7

d zlib/1.2.1 libidn/0.5.7

Protocols: ftp gopher telnet dict http file https ftps

Features: IDN Largefile NTLM SSL libz

Getting hotmail index page...

FETCH: http://www.hotmail.com/

command line: curl "http://www.hotmail.com/" --proxy wwwcache.bath.ac.uk:3128 -

b /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -v -i -m 600

 -D /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)"| tee -a /t

mp/gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.87) port 3128

> GET http://www.hotmail.com/ HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: www.hotmail.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.0 302 Moved Temporarily

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/5.0

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:07 GMT

< P3P: CP="BUS CUR CONo FIN IVDo ONL OUR PHY SAMo TELo"

< Location: http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msp

pjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN

< Cache-Control: private

< Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8

< Content-Length: 236

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache2.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

100   236  100   236    0     0    592      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

* Closing connection #0

Following redirect to http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid

=24325&msppjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN

FETCH: http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msppjph=

1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN

command line: curl "http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=2

4325&msppjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN" --proxy wwwcache.

bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_coo

kies -v -i -m 600 -D /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win9

8; I)"| tee -a /tmp/gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.85) port 3128

> GET http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msppjph=1

&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: loginnet.passport.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.0 302 Moved Temporarily

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:08 GMT

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0

< PPServer: PPV: 25 H: BAYPPLOGN2A22 V: 1113

< Content-Type: text/html

< Expires: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:08:08 GMT

< Cache-Control: no-cache

< P3P: CP="DSP CUR OTPi IND OTRi ONL FIN"

* Added cookie BrowserTest="Success?" for domain passport.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: BrowserTest=Success?; domain=.passport.com;path=/;HTTPOnly= ;vers

ion=1

* Added cookie MSPRequ="lt=1098360548&co=1&id=2" for domain loginnet.passport.c

om, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPRequ=lt=1098360548&co=1&id=2

< Location: http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msp

pjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache1.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

* Closing connection #0

Following redirect to http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid

=24325&msppjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1

FETCH: http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msppjph=

1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1

command line: curl "http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=2

4325&msppjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1" --

proxy wwwcache.bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNu

zjJngotmail_cookies -v -i -m 600 -D /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/

4.73 [en] (Win98; I)"| tee -a /tmp/gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.83) port 3128

> GET http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msppjph=1

&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1 HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: loginnet.passport.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.0 200 OK

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:09 GMT

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0

< PPServer: PPV: 25 H: BAYPPLOGN3B10 V: 1113

< Content-Type: text/html

< Expires: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:08:09 GMT

< Cache-Control: no-cache

< P3P: CP="DSP CUR OTPi IND OTRi ONL FIN"

* Replaced cookie BrowserTest="Success?" for domain passport.com, path /, expir

e 0

< Set-Cookie: BrowserTest=Success?; domain=.passport.com;path=/;HTTPOnly= ;vers

ion=1

* Replaced cookie MSPRequ="lt=1098360549&co=1&id=2" for domain loginnet.passpor

t.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPRequ=lt=1098360549&co=1&id=2

* Added cookie vv="25" for domain passport.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: vv=25; HTTPOnly= ; domain=.passport.com;path=/

< Content-Length: 814

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache3.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

100   814  100   814    0     0   2533      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

* Closing connection #0

Processing java check....

FETCH: http://login.passport.net/uilogin.srf?id=2

command line: curl "http://login.passport.net/uilogin.srf?id=2" --proxy wwwcach

e.bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_c

ookies --data "@/tmp/filebCdWqtgotmail_form" -v -i -m 600 -D /tmp/fileqW4G1hgot

mail_headers -A "Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)"| tee -a /tmp/gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.87) port 3128

> POST http://login.passport.net/uilogin.srf?id=2 HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: login.passport.net

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

Content-Length: 65

Content-Type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded

mspppostint=cHJlPSZ1aWNvZGU9MA==&mspppostint=cHJlPSZ1aWNvZGU9MA==< HTTP/1.0 200

 OK

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:09 GMT

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0

< PPServer: PPV: 25 H: BAYPPLOGU2A05 V: 1113

< Content-Type: text/html

< Expires: Fri, 22 Oct 2004 00:09:09 GMT

< Cache-Control: private

< P3P: CP="DSP CUR OTPi IND OTRi ONL FIN"

* Added cookie MSPRequ="lt=1098360549&co=1&id=2" for domain login.passport.net,

 path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPRequ=lt=1098360549&co=1&id=2

< Content-Length: 21564

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache2.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

100 21564  100 21564    0     0  19789      0  0:00:01  0:00:01 --:--:-- 43214

* Closing connection #0

Logging in...

FETCH: https://loginnet.passport.com/ppsecure/post.srf?lc=1033&id=2&tw=20&cbid=

2&da=passport.com&kpp=2

command line: curl "https://loginnet.passport.com/ppsecure/post.srf?lc=1033&id=

2&tw=20&cbid=2&da=passport.com&kpp=2" --proxy wwwcache.bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /tmp/

fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies --data "@/tmp/fileb

CdWqtgotmail_form" -v -i -m 600 -D /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/4

.73 [en] (Win98; I)"| tee -a /tmp/gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.84) port 3128

* Establish HTTP proxy tunnel to loginnet.passport.com:443

< HTTP/1.0 200 Connection established

<

* Proxy replied OK to CONNECT request

* successfully set certificate verify locations:

*   CAfile: /usr/share/curl/curl-ca-bundle.crt

  CApath: none

* SSL connection using RC4-MD5

* Server certificate:

*        subject: /C=US/ST=Washington/L=Redmond/O=Microsoft/OU=MSN Passport/OU=

Terms of use at www.verisign.com/rpa (c)00/CN=loginnet.passport.com

*        start date: 2004-09-01 00:00:00 GMT

*        expire date: 2005-09-01 23:59:59 GMT

*        common name: loginnet.passport.com (matched)

*        issuer: /C=US/O=RSA Data Security, Inc./OU=Secure Server Certification

 Authority

* SSL certificate verify ok.

> POST /ppsecure/post.srf?lc=1033&id=2&tw=20&cbid=2&da=passport.com&kpp=2 HTTP/

1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: loginnet.passport.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

Cookie: vv=25; MSPRequ=lt=1098360549&co=1&id=2; BrowserTest=Success?

Content-Length: 256

Content-Type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded

login=**********************************&svc=mail&mspp_shared=1&domain=h

otmail.com&RemoteDAPost=https://login.msnia.passport.com/ppsecure/post.asp&sec=

share&curmbox=ACTIVE&js=yes&_lang=EN&beta=0&ishotmail=1&id=2&fs=1&cb=_lang%3dEN

%26country%3dUS&ct=< HTTP/1.1 200 OK

< Connection: close

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:10 GMT

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0

< PPServer: PPV: 25 H: BAYPPLOGN3A06 V: 1113

< Content-Type: text/html

< Expires: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:08:10 GMT

< Cache-Control: no-cache

< cachecontrol: no-store

< Pragma: no-cache

< P3P: CP="DSP CUR OTPi IND OTRi ONL FIN"

* Added cookie MSPSec1="" for domain passport.com, path /, expire 341769600

< Set-Cookie: MSPSec1= ; expires=Thu, 30-Oct-1980 16:00:00 GMT;domain=.passport

.com;path=/;HTTPOnly= ;version=1

* Added cookie MSPSec="6!sTUErggEfsoXmmPjtftMo!l5JJeXlLBEwF2WkEvKnfL4Ddb*OUCmlL

BHORmp!eCx" for domain passport.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPSec=6!sTUErggEfsoXmmPjtftMo!l5JJeXlLBEwF2WkEvKnfL4Ddb*OUCmlLBH

ORmp!eCx; HTTPOnly= ; domain=.passport.com;path=/;secure=

* Added cookie MSPAuth="6xspvTjqiBZtcEw2Cv54UN8znj0TLOmaY33PJBOTt9a9rjnyYO3WYbk

UAsRXlSFtglbwM0Ez1kGjYh*ejP7u3MUQ$$" for domain passport.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPAuth=6xspvTjqiBZtcEw2Cv54UN8znj0TLOmaY33PJBOTt9a9rjnyYO3WYbkUA

sRXlSFtglbwM0Ez1kGjYh*ejP7u3MUQ$$; HTTPOnly= ; domain=.passport.com;path=/

* Added cookie MSPProf="6u0Xws2h2ClQcjZSB8giZUvo9BhYxnNrDQj9J2lO4TV8jlRzrCgsNhG

cIDPtvcgG30W1KkMXYvtZs*wEKOcASVoc6xLVxcW7V*mAeo8Rl!gZUJOSvq5JHlI7!*0!njVyjzDtKC

lDHKMNTp7iEkghkAIKMcLkaHkxmzwxlurAqoHHI$" for domain passport.com, path /, expi

re 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPProf=6u0Xws2h2ClQcjZSB8giZUvo9BhYxnNrDQj9J2lO4TV8jlRzrCgsNhGcI

DPtvcgG30W1KkMXYvtZs*wEKOcASVoc6xLVxcW7V*mAeo8Rl!gZUJOSvq5JHlI7!*0!njVyjzDtKClD

HKMNTp7iEkghkAIKMcLkaHkxmzwxlurAqoHHI$; HTTPOnly= ; domain=.passport.com;path=/

* Added cookie MSPVis="2" for domain passport.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPVis=2;domain=.passport.com;path=/

* Added cookie MSPShared="1" for domain passport.com, path /, expire 2145801600

< Set-Cookie: MSPShared=1; expires=Wed, 30-Dec-2037 16:00:00 GMT;domain=.passpo

rt.com;path=/;HTTPOnly= ;version=1

* Added cookie MSPPre="" for domain passport.com, path /, expire 341769600

< Set-Cookie: MSPPre= ; HTTPOnly= ; domain=.passport.com;path=/;Expires=Thu, 30

-Oct-1980 16:00:00 GMT

* Added cookie MSPSoftVis="@0@:@" for domain passport.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPSoftVis=@0@:@; domain=.passport.com;path=/;version=1

< Content-Length: 533

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

100   533  100   533    0     0    751      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  520k

* Closing connection #0

Following redirect...

FETCH: http://www.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/sbox?did=1&t=5g05P4ptaBpbsZZwYXCwuGYh

mzFLwB7LsZ7A4m0PYkxJgTtBjD3Z82J9SuIE0eDEZBHkhxRRhCZpM6rRS9vtxcTA\$\$&p=5ncRgiVO

ZAghKm4cOtXxEr4YedXzUug06qhPBfktR0kTDZN89MLGCDedC!G1AgvbTgoiG3DDcADYkv9wNXWnYD8

yNRm2!aZycUrKQPfg9SbAXhxoE*cxV8wNQzS6nluKMynzU8vuPvLE5cP43!yq13nFHFwQbJhiMVvtWE

5wnCVaMylkTvTCROQxFUyyu7HTkXW6ceosLoepE\$&js=yes

command line: curl "http://www.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/sbox?did=1&t=5g05P4ptaBp

bsZZwYXCwuGYhmzFLwB7LsZ7A4m0PYkxJgTtBjD3Z82J9SuIE0eDEZBHkhxRRhCZpM6rRS9vtxcTA\$

\$&p=5ncRgiVOZAghKm4cOtXxEr4YedXzUug06qhPBfktR0kTDZN89MLGCDedC!G1AgvbTgoiG3DDcA

DYkv9wNXWnYD8yNRm2!aZycUrKQPfg9SbAXhxoE*cxV8wNQzS6nluKMynzU8vuPvLE5cP43!yq13nFH

FwQbJhiMVvtWE5wnCVaMylkTvTCROQxFUyyu7HTkXW6ceosLoepE\$&js=yes" --proxy wwwcache

.bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_co

okies -v -i -m 600 -D /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win

98; I)"| tee -a /tmp/gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.87) port 3128

> GET http://www.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/sbox?did=1&t=5g05P4ptaBpbsZZwYXCwuGYhm

zFLwB7LsZ7A4m0PYkxJgTtBjD3Z82J9SuIE0eDEZBHkhxRRhCZpM6rRS9vtxcTA$$&p=5ncRgiVOZAg

hKm4cOtXxEr4YedXzUug06qhPBfktR0kTDZN89MLGCDedC!G1AgvbTgoiG3DDcADYkv9wNXWnYD8yNR

m2!aZycUrKQPfg9SbAXhxoE*cxV8wNQzS6nluKMynzU8vuPvLE5cP43!yq13nFHFwQbJhiMVvtWE5wn

CVaMylkTvTCROQxFUyyu7HTkXW6ceosLoepE$&js=yes HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: www.hotmail.msn.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.0 302 Moved Temporarily

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:11 GMT

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0

< X-Powered-By: ASP.NET

< P3P: CP="BUS CUR CONo FIN IVDo ONL OUR PHY SAMo TELo"

* Added cookie HMSatchmo="0" for domain hotmail.msn.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: HMSatchmo=0;  domain=.hotmail.msn.com; path=/

* Added cookie MSPRPLY="" for domain msn.com, path /cgi-bin/sbox, expire -1

< Set-Cookie: MSPRPLY=; expires=Wed Dec 31 16:00:01 1969; domain=.msn.com; path

=/cgi-bin/sbox

* Added cookie MSPAuth="5g05P4ptaBpbsZZwYXCwuGYhmzFLwB7LsZ7A4m0PYkxJgTtBjD3Z82J

9SuIE0eDEZBHkhxRRhCZpM6rRS9vtxcTA%24%24" for domain msn.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPAuth=5g05P4ptaBpbsZZwYXCwuGYhmzFLwB7LsZ7A4m0PYkxJgTtBjD3Z82J9S

uIE0eDEZBHkhxRRhCZpM6rRS9vtxcTA%24%24;  domain=.msn.com; path=/

* Added cookie MSPProf="5ncRgiVOZAghKm4cOtXxEr4YedXzUug06qhPBfktR0kTDZN89MLGCDe

dC%21G1AgvbTgoiG3DDcADYkv9wNXWnYD8yNRm2%21aZycUrKQPfg9SbAXhxoE%2acxV8wNQzS6nluK

MynzU8vuPvLE5cP43%21yq13nFHFwQbJhiMVvtWE5wnCVaMylkTvTCROQxFUyyu7HTkXW6ceosLoepE

%24" for domain msn.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPProf=5ncRgiVOZAghKm4cOtXxEr4YedXzUug06qhPBfktR0kTDZN89MLGCDedC

%21G1AgvbTgoiG3DDcADYkv9wNXWnYD8yNRm2%21aZycUrKQPfg9SbAXhxoE%2acxV8wNQzS6nluKMy

nzU8vuPvLE5cP43%21yq13nFHFwQbJhiMVvtWE5wnCVaMylkTvTCROQxFUyyu7HTkXW6ceosLoepE%2

4;  domain=.msn.com; path=/

* Added cookie HMID7397="76C413C51D8C900A784B897EA1F463203DB075C64F8801006F5547

1A02244F98" for domain hotmail.msn.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: HMID7397=76C413C51D8C900A784B897EA1F463203DB075C64F8801006F55471A

02244F98;  domain=.hotmail.msn.com; path=/

* Added cookie HMP1="1" for domain hotmail.msn.com, path /, expire 2145744000

< Set-Cookie: HMP1=1; expires=Wed, 30 Dec 2037 00:00:00 GMT; domain=.hotmail.ms

n.com; path=/

* Added cookie HMSC0899="" for domain msn.com, path /, expire -1

< Set-Cookie: HMSC0899=; expires=Wed Dec 31 16:00:01 1969; domain=.msn.com; pat

h=/

* Added cookie HMSC0899="*******************************mGWzfiH0GSf%210AIm

EAzlD6sqfTVMmQrH8oon4Wh4Fr2c2XiecskoKonp2XdceRKvsms%217J28z3aQl4miDiMtTu4%2a6gP

CCjDib4Q6d%2a9umvD0J9ILrwJonKYfVE1JGftveXek23%216wIExDGUJd2A06JL%2a%21MJAH1gO4A

RTqjD%21na2XUDgxGvii%2aTTWOEFodP7icoVexPaRq%21h4G8IZKb82uuoIPT0qD%21rHfIY04idDr

CA%2alfxxPn5WStOMOaTLH2fdRJxl3dEl11EbT1mywhRg2fKNhF5i06yNTQK5%2aKfb4r3zBICskY6H

Qbi5ytHS5Ya%2aYTUurRgUdz4l15AiArUwUWjjrl2jSyML97YZXW2wto6eyhou7mNLXrydMlj%21KoJ

c79VbGelEG6l4H2E5wzeObxwa2zvP1kIVLvWspPYb3K7TeIuDIrDXXCQEeknAw05PTEOFl2JbFvgmLi

mGdkcDNY3Mg3KPR3Ff37ApnG2uJYD2k%21KIHg%24%24" for domain hotmail.msn.com, path

/, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: HMSC0899=**************************************************2XdceRKvsms%217J28z3aQl4miDiMtTu4%2a6gPCC

jDib4Q6d%2a9umvD0J9ILrwJonKYfVE1JGftveXek23%216wIExDGUJd2A06JL%2a%21MJAH1gO4ART

qjD%21na2XUDgxGvii%2aTTWOEFodP7icoVexPaRq%21h4G8IZKb82uuoIPT0qD%21rHfIY04idDrCA

%2alfxxPn5WStOMOaTLH2fdRJxl3dEl11EbT1mywhRg2fKNhF5i06yNTQK5%2aKfb4r3zBICskY6HQb

i5ytHS5Ya%2aYTUurRgUdz4l15AiArUwUWjjrl2jSyML97YZXW2wto6eyhou7mNLXrydMlj%21KoJc7

9VbGelEG6l4H2E5wzeObxwa2zvP1kIVLvWspPYb3K7TeIuDIrDXXCQEeknAw05PTEOFl2JbFvgmLimG

dkcDNY3Mg3KPR3Ff37ApnG2uJYD2k%21KIHg%24%24;  domain=.hotmail.msn.com; path=/

* Added cookie PIM="1%2clang%2cEN%2ctabstyle%2c4%2ccluster%2cwww%252ehotmail%25

2emsn%252ecom%2ctimestamp%2c1098360551%2csection%2cpersonal%2csubsection%2cInva

lidSubSection" for domain msn.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: PIM=1%2clang%2cEN%2ctabstyle%2c4%2ccluster%2cwww%252ehotmail%252e

msn%252ecom%2ctimestamp%2c1098360551%2csection%2cpersonal%2csubsection%2cInvali

dSubSection;  domain=.msn.com; path=/

< Expires: Mon, 01 Jan 1999 00:00:00 GMT

< Pragma: no-cache

< Cache-Control: no-cache

< Content-Type: text/html

< Location: http://by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/dasp/ua_info.asp?pg=bro

wser_limit&curmbox=F000000001&a=2b24e2e7ad19a60538927bcee63886ef

< HMServer: H: BAY0-LC1-012.phx.gbl  V: WIN2K3 09.09.00.0053 i  D: Oct  1 2004

13:11:20 S: 0

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache2.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

* Closing connection #0

Going to Inbox Page: http://by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/HoTMail

FETCH: http://by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/HoTMail

command line: curl "http://by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/HoTMail" --prox

y wwwcache.bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNuzjJn

gotmail_cookies -v -i -m 600 -D /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/4.73

 [en] (Win98; I)"| tee -a /tmp/gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.85) port 3128

> GET http://by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/HoTMail HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.0 302 Moved Temporarily

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:11 GMT

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0

< X-Powered-By: ASP.NET

< P3P: CP="BUS CUR CONo FIN IVDo ONL OUR PHY SAMo TELo"

< Expires: Mon, 01 Jan 1999 00:00:00 GMT

< Pragma: no-cache

< Cache-Control: no-cache

< Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1

< Location: http://ld.cb.msn.com

< HMServer: H: BAY17-F36.phx.gbl  V: WIN2K3 09.09.00.0053 i  D: Oct  1 2004 13:

11:20 S: 0

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache1.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

* Closing connection #0

Following redirect to http://ld.cb.msn.com

FETCH: http://ld.cb.msn.com

command line: curl "http://ld.cb.msn.com" --proxy wwwcache.bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /

tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -v -i -m 600 -D

 /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)"| tee -a /tmp/

gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.85) port 3128

> GET http://ld.cb.msn.com HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: ld.cb.msn.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.0 302 Moved Temporarily

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/5.0

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:11 GMT

< P3P: CP="BUS CUR CONo FIN IVDo ONL OUR PHY SAMo TELo"

< Location: http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msp

pjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN

< Cache-Control: private

< Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8

< Content-Length: 236

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache1.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

100   236  100   236    0     0    715      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

* Closing connection #0

Following redirect to http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid

=24325&msppjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN

FETCH: http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msppjph=

1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN

command line: curl "http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=2

4325&msppjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN" --proxy wwwcache.

bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_coo

kies -v -i -m 600 -D /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win9

8; I)"| tee -a /tmp/gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.85) port 3128

> GET http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msppjph=1

&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: loginnet.passport.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.0 302 Moved Temporarily

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:12 GMT

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0

< PPServer: PPV: 25 H: BAYPPLOGN2A06 V: 1113

< Content-Type: text/html

< Expires: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:08:12 GMT

< Cache-Control: no-cache

< P3P: CP="DSP CUR OTPi IND OTRi ONL FIN"

* Replaced cookie BrowserTest="Success?" for domain passport.com, path /, expir

e 0

< Set-Cookie: BrowserTest=Success?; domain=.passport.com;path=/;HTTPOnly= ;vers

ion=1

* Replaced cookie MSPRequ="lt=1098360552&co=1&id=2" for domain loginnet.passpor

t.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPRequ=lt=1098360552&co=1&id=2

< Location: http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msp

pjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache1.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

* Closing connection #0

Following redirect to http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid

=24325&msppjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1

FETCH: http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msppjph=

1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1

command line: curl "http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=2

4325&msppjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1" --

proxy wwwcache.bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNu

zjJngotmail_cookies -v -i -m 600 -D /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/

4.73 [en] (Win98; I)"| tee -a /tmp/gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.87) port 3128

> GET http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msppjph=1

&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1 HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: loginnet.passport.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.0 200 OK

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:13 GMT

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0

< PPServer: PPV: 25 H: BAYPPLOGN2A30 V: 1113

< Content-Type: text/html

< Expires: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:08:13 GMT

< Cache-Control: no-cache

< P3P: CP="DSP CUR OTPi IND OTRi ONL FIN"

* Replaced cookie BrowserTest="Success?" for domain passport.com, path /, expir

e 0

< Set-Cookie: BrowserTest=Success?; domain=.passport.com;path=/;HTTPOnly= ;vers

ion=1

* Replaced cookie MSPRequ="lt=1098360553&co=1&id=2" for domain loginnet.passpor

t.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPRequ=lt=1098360553&co=1&id=2

* Replaced cookie vv="25" for domain passport.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: vv=25; HTTPOnly= ; domain=.passport.com;path=/

< Content-Length: 814

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache2.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

100   814  100   814    0     0   1966      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

* Closing connection #0

Loading main display...

FETCH: http://by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/HoTMail

command line: curl "http://by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/HoTMail" --prox

y wwwcache.bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNuzjJn

gotmail_cookies -v -i -m 600 -D /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/4.73

 [en] (Win98; I)"| tee -a /tmp/gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.87) port 3128

> GET http://by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/HoTMail HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.0 302 Moved Temporarily

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:13 GMT

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0

< X-Powered-By: ASP.NET

< P3P: CP="BUS CUR CONo FIN IVDo ONL OUR PHY SAMo TELo"

< Expires: Mon, 01 Jan 1999 00:00:00 GMT

< Pragma: no-cache

< Cache-Control: no-cache

< Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1

< Location: http://ld.cb.msn.com

< HMServer: H: BAY17-F35.phx.gbl  V: WIN2K3 09.09.00.0053 i  D: Oct  1 2004 13:

11:20 S: 0

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache2.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

* Closing connection #0

Following redirect to http://ld.cb.msn.com

FETCH: http://ld.cb.msn.com

command line: curl "http://ld.cb.msn.com" --proxy wwwcache.bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /

tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -v -i -m 600 -D

 /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)"| tee -a /tmp/

gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.84) port 3128

> GET http://ld.cb.msn.com HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: ld.cb.msn.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.0 302 Moved Temporarily

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/5.0

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:13 GMT

< P3P: CP="BUS CUR CONo FIN IVDo ONL OUR PHY SAMo TELo"

< Location: http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msp

pjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN

< Cache-Control: private

< Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8

< Content-Length: 236

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache4.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

100   236  100   236    0     0    754      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

* Closing connection #0

Following redirect to http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid

=24325&msppjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN

FETCH: http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msppjph=

1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN

command line: curl "http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=2

4325&msppjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN" --proxy wwwcache.

bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_coo

kies -v -i -m 600 -D /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win9

8; I)"| tee -a /tmp/gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.84) port 3128

> GET http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msppjph=1

&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: loginnet.passport.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.0 302 Moved Temporarily

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:14 GMT

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0

< PPServer: PPV: 25 H: BAYPPLOGN2A26 V: 1113

< Content-Type: text/html

< Expires: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:08:14 GMT

< Cache-Control: no-cache

< P3P: CP="DSP CUR OTPi IND OTRi ONL FIN"

* Replaced cookie BrowserTest="Success?" for domain passport.com, path /, expir

e 0

< Set-Cookie: BrowserTest=Success?; domain=.passport.com;path=/;HTTPOnly= ;vers

ion=1

* Replaced cookie MSPRequ="lt=1098360554&co=1&id=2" for domain loginnet.passpor

t.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPRequ=lt=1098360554&co=1&id=2

< Location: http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msp

pjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache4.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

* Closing connection #0

Following redirect to http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid

=24325&msppjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1

FETCH: http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msppjph=

1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1

command line: curl "http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=2

4325&msppjph=1&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1" --

proxy wwwcache.bath.ac.uk:3128 -b /tmp/fileNuzjJngotmail_cookies -c /tmp/fileNu

zjJngotmail_cookies -v -i -m 600 -D /tmp/fileqW4G1hgotmail_headers -A "Mozilla/

4.73 [en] (Win98; I)"| tee -a /tmp/gotmail_log

* About to connect() to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk port 3128

* Connected to wwwcache.bath.ac.uk (138.38.32.83) port 3128

> GET http://loginnet.passport.com/login.srf?id=2&svc=mail&cbid=24325&msppjph=1

&tw=0&fs=1&fsa=1&fsat=1296000&lc=1033&_lang=EN&rollrs=11&Ui=1 HTTP/1.1

User-Agent: Mozilla/4.73 [en] (Win98; I)

Host: loginnet.passport.com

Pragma: no-cache

Accept: */*

< HTTP/1.0 200 OK

< Date: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:09:14 GMT

< Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0

< PPServer: PPV: 25 H: BAYPPLOGN3A12 V: 1113

< Content-Type: text/html

< Expires: Thu, 21 Oct 2004 12:08:14 GMT

< Cache-Control: no-cache

< P3P: CP="DSP CUR OTPi IND OTRi ONL FIN"

* Replaced cookie BrowserTest="Success?" for domain passport.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: BrowserTest=Success?; domain=.passport.com;path=/;HTTPOnly= ;version=1

* Replaced cookie MSPRequ="lt=1098360554&co=1&id=2" for domain loginnet.passport.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: MSPRequ=lt=1098360554&co=1&id=2

* Replaced cookie vv="25" for domain passport.com, path /, expire 0

< Set-Cookie: vv=25; HTTPOnly= ; domain=.passport.com;path=/

< Content-Length: 814

< X-Cache: MISS from wwwcache3.bath.ac.uk

< Proxy-Connection: close

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

100   814  100   814    0     0   2443      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

* Closing connection #0

$folder_index_url->

Could not isolate folder index location

```

Hope there's nothing in there people can use to get at my account....!

Anyway, any help you can provide from that would be greatly appreciated!

Moxy x

----------

## fleed

I dunno, it doesn't look wrong to me. Maybe try posting the information you just sent to the gotmail list?

Edit:

Does this help?

----------

## dr_mox

yeh, your link does look like the same problem, but no solutions have been posted.  I'll have to just do it the long way round (go to the hotmail site ... tut) for now, and check back at the sf site periodically.  Thanks for your suggestions tho.

Moxy

----------

## fleed

You might also want to try out hotwayd to see if that works and use it instead.

----------

## dr_mox

will do....

thanx again for all your help   :Wink: 

Moxy x

----------

## Rainmaker

looks like it's got something to do with a proxy?

do you use / need a proxy?

BTW hotwayd is SO much better...

----------

## dr_mox

yeh, I'm in university halls, so proxy is a must...

will give hotwayd a whirl.  Plus hotwayd doesn't use http, so I wont need to specify a proxy, is that right?

M x

----------

## dr_mox

Woo - got hotwayd working - it's much better!  Had to put proxy details in, contrary to what I thought before, but it works!!

Thanx for all your help peeps!

Moxy x

----------

